# Bid disclaimers?



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

What sort of disclaimers do you place on your bids?

I feel like it's necessary to indicate that the bid submitted is only for the services requested and does not include all services necessary at the property, but I'm not exactly sure how to word it. I've googled "bid disclaimers" but can't really find what I need.

For example, we just received a request to bid to remove exterior debris. Upon inspecting the property, my husband found a roof leak and interior damage to the roof. I don't want it coming back on us that there was damage there that we did not bid, though the request explicitly states to bid only for exterior debris removal.

Thanks so much!


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

You can write any disclaimer you want... it's your bid. 

If they sent you for a particular pupose bid it. If you feel you have a handle on bidding the other work you come across bid it... 

Always Keep in mind... Permits if they are license/certs required to perform certain work-generally plumbing, electrical, roofing. If you don't know the permit cost... put it at Cost plus 10% (Cost includes admin. time obtaining permit so if the permit is $25 for the 1st $1/k and $15 per thousand thereafter
include your price to go an get the permit plus an sign-offs that may be required.)

Be sure to check with your insurance carrier an see what work your coverages consist of.

Common ones
"Must have free and easy access", 
Payment terms, always stipulate money upfront...spend their money not yours, then progress payments if its a large job.

Bid is not subject to alteration or reduction without contractors consent.

Electric & water, if required, by others. 

No Engineering or other professional services. 

If you need to store supplies-document that you'll be changing locks to secure materials while the work is in on-going.

Stipulate estmated time required so they don't put some unrealistic time frame on you.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know who sent you for the bid, however I do know of at least 1 National that if you DO NOT bid everything wrong or needed at a property while you are there the 1st time you maybe removing/fixing or what ever for free. You could have been sent there for a bid to remove the exterior debris but if you don't at least report the roof leak you could very well be fixing it for free next week. Just my $.02 and past experience when I started out.


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

RichR said:


> I don't know who sent you for the bid, however I do know of at least 1 National that if you DO NOT bid everything wrong or needed at a property while you are there the 1st time you maybe removing/fixing or what ever for free. You could have been sent there for a bid to remove the exterior debris but if you don't at least report the roof leak you could very well be fixing it for free next week. Just my $.02 and past experience when I started out.


Thanks! Though I did not bid for the other issues we found at the property, I did make note of them and indicated that the bid did not include those services, though additional bids for them would be submitted upon request.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

HOW ON GOD'S GREEN EARTH did we get to the point where the nationals all expect the generally untrained and unlicensed trash remover and lawn mower to suddenly be as knowledgeable as a GC and qualified to bid every thing imaginable wrong at a property??????????????????????????


I know its pure greed that they won't pay for a proper property inspection.

They should have the trash hauler and the lawn guys go do their thing. So that the property is viewable. Take a comprehensive set of condition photos if thats what the national wants and then once the property is viewable send in a licensed GC to inspect and bid the proper repairs.

Is this too much common sense so they don't do it that way?????


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

To those who say you gotta bid everything on your visit to a vacant house, and if you don't they can come back on you that's unrealistic...here-say.

If you wanna waste your time...combing thru a house to provide information to some outfit who will salvage your information an seek 2nd & 3rd bids to buy-out your bid, you ought re-think your policies. 

Information costs money, and in this industry you not only have to make your "time" count, you also need increase your chances in getting the work. How do you do that, one way is to be selective in what an how you report things.

I weigh my options on getting the work...if it's "preforclosure" I don't waste my time as experience has taught me no matter how thorough I want to be, the ain't a chance in hell that I'll get the work unless it's a safety related issue.

On REO properties you do stand a better chance of getting the work, but you usually won't be the only outfit bidding the work. If you identify things in the first visit... be vague with quantities and scope (especially if they’re not paying for the bid), as there will be 2nd & possibly 3rd bidders bidding on your scope. 

To say I'm responsible for "unforeseen conditions" if I'm sent to bid a specific scope and I don't bid other issues I wasn't sent for …is without merit. Banks are mandated to visit properties once a month, an there are more than just my eyes one a particular vacant house. Don't accept work-orders that give balnket directions like " Bid for all repairs"...it take time to bid properly, and the Nationals make it a practice not to give you that proper time. 

Some of these houses sit for months an years, and to want thorough bids that could encompass a whole host of issues in a matter of 2-3 days is irresponsible and a receipe for disaster an a money loser.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If I was still doing it I'd put on my completion notes that I am not a licensed GC and am not trained, qualified or have the insurance for doing GC work. 
Put it back on them to hire the right guy to go out and get their bids.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Opinions notwithstanding.... The cold hard truth IS companies do backcharge on missed items. Is this good/bad or just plain illegal?

As far as bid disclaimers... The Service Companies usually just ignore. The cold hard truth is this good/bad or illegal?

I see it as Contract Law 101 & only a court can decide. Unfortnately my friends IS the cold hard truth.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Opinions notwithstanding.... The cold hard truth IS companies do backcharge on missed items. Is this good/bad or just plain illegal?
> 
> As far as bid disclaimers... The Service Companies usually just ignore. The cold hard truth is this good/bad or illegal?
> 
> I see it as Contract Law 101 & only a court can decide. Unfortnately my friends IS the cold hard truth.


LOL... So what's that tell ya... Tells me not to play with in-experienced idiots who want nothing more than legal issues.. an life's too short for hassles if you can avoid them up front.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> LOL... So what's that tell ya... Tells me not to play with in-experienced idiots who want nothing more than legal issues.. an life's too short for hassles if you can avoid them up front.


Oops thats an opinion 

We all know the service techs can't read let alone make a real decision without wetting their pants...


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

.....the "service techs" 

Are you sure ya wanna use that word... I would call them "Clerks" nothing more .


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Many of them are cubicle mind mental midgets. 



disclaimer.........
Or thats how they act on the phone and via email.


----------

